# Firmenintranet/-internet mit Proxy umgehen mit UMTS-Karte (win2000)



## axid (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo an alle Technik Freaks!
Ich hab eine kurze Frage, wo ich in diversen Foren keine Antwort gefunden habe.
Wir haben in unserer Firma ein Intranet und einen Transparenten Proxy der diverse  Seiten Filtert. Vorweg - es rennt auf Windows2000.

Jetzt dachte ich mir, ich nehm eine UMTS Karte und häng die einfach ins Netzwerk und stell beim Firefox  die UMTS Gateway Adresse ein - Denkste

Sobald ich die *PIEP* UMTS Karte drinnen hab, kann ich nicht mehr aufs intranet zugreifen.
Ich hab schon in Netzwerkverbindungen -> Erweitert -> Erweiterte Einstellungen die Proiritäten geändert, jedoch nützt dies nichts.

Was ich benötige ist eine Einstellung welche dem Windows sagt, daß er immer aufs Intranet zugreifen soll, ausser ich nehme explizit die UMTS Gateway IP.

Gibt es da eine  Möglichkeit dies zu machen oder ein Programm das dies managed?

Vielen Dank
Michael

p.s.: route PRINT zeigt mir folgendes

-------------

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\mkr42>route PRINT (vor aktivieren der UMTS karte)
===========================================================================
Schnittstellenliste
0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface
0x1000003 ...00 15 58 7c b8 78 ...... Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection
===========================================================================
===========================================================================
Aktive Routen:
     Netzwerkziel    Netzwerkmaske          Gateway   Schnittstelle  Anzahl
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0        10.17.2.1     10.17.2.175       1
        10.17.2.0    255.255.254.0      10.17.2.175     10.17.2.175       1
      10.17.2.175  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1
   10.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      10.17.2.175     10.17.2.175       1
        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1
        224.0.0.0        224.0.0.0      10.17.2.175     10.17.2.175       1
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      10.17.2.175     10.17.2.175       1
Standardgateway:         10.17.2.1
===========================================================================
Ständige Routen:
  Keine

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\mkr42>route PRINT (nach aktivieren der UMTS karte)
===========================================================================
Schnittstellenliste
0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface
0x1000003 ...00 15 58 7c b8 78 ...... Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection
0x7000004 ...00 53 45 00 00 00 ...... WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
===========================================================================
===========================================================================
Aktive Routen:
     Netzwerkziel    Netzwerkmaske          Gateway   Schnittstelle  Anzahl
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0        10.17.2.1     10.17.2.175       2
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0    91.141.20.251   91.141.20.251       1
        10.17.2.0    255.255.254.0      10.17.2.175     10.17.2.175       1
      10.17.2.175  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1
   10.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      10.17.2.175     10.17.2.175       1
    91.141.20.251  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1
   91.255.255.255  255.255.255.255    91.141.20.251   91.141.20.251       1
        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1
        224.0.0.0        224.0.0.0      10.17.2.175     10.17.2.175       1
        224.0.0.0        224.0.0.0    91.141.20.251   91.141.20.251       1
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      10.17.2.175     10.17.2.175       1
Standardgateway:     91.141.20.251
===========================================================================
Ständige Routen:
  Keine

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\mkr42>


----------



## zeroize (16. Juli 2009)

Also  - da ich selbst Admin bin, würde ich gerne davor warnen Hardware ohne Absprache an Firmenrechner anzustecken. Mal davon ab, dass du dafür im schlimmsten Fall gefeuert werden kannst, ist das Risiko Hoch Firmendaten verlustig zu gehen.

Als schönere Möglichkeit - wenn du schon ein UMTS-Stick hast, wirst du wahrscheinlich auch ein privates Notebook haben - nutze doch das parallel für deine Recherche innerhalb der geblockten Seiten.

Schönen Gruß von einem besorgen Admin


----------

